# Maytag's first



## Oldmechthings (Jan 22, 2008)

Here is a picture of a scale model of the first engine used on wooden Maytag washing machines. I got the dimensions for the model form an original Maytag engine. Patterns were made, then the castings poured. The flywheel, mixer and a couple other parts are are brass , and the remainder is aluminum. It has a steel sleeve shrunk in the cylinder. It is a two cycle "hit and miss" engine. The points contact is mounted on the flywheel and when it is over speed a weight holds the contacts open till it slows down. I have not run this particular one, but I know it will go because it has excellent compression. I do not get much kick out of running them. My satisfaction comes from building them.







Below is a picture of a Ertl toy washing machine of the type the engine would have been used on. Pretty crude by todays standards, but state of the art in its day. To start the engine they pushed on that notched wheel with their foot. After it started stay clear! By the way, my sweet wife bought the toy washer for me while we were attending an antique machinery show in Arizona one time. Every man should have a toy washing machine, don't you think so?






The agitator on those old washers was built, and looked like a wooden stool. However in the model it is molded from plastic.






       Birk


----------



## Kactiguy (Jan 22, 2008)

This one looks neat. I can't believe you never ran it before. Don't you have a bunch of these maytag engines?


----------



## rake60 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now that is a pretty model Birk!

I collect the real McCoys myself.
At auction I've kept up with the bids until the look in the wife's eyes showed 
thoughts of something other than fuzzy dice hanging from the rear view mirror
of her car as an ornament.

I'll have a Maytag Upright someday....

Or it may be safer to follow you lead and build a model of one.





Amazingly accurate model!

Rick


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow....those are works of art Birk! Absolutely stunning.

I'm very interested in the flywheel/points governor setup. Do you have any drawings or a close-up picture you could post?

Thanks,
Milton


----------



## Oldmechthings (Jan 23, 2008)

Milton
You can see the mechanism in the picture posted here. Whether you can make it out, and how it works, or not, I do not know.
     Birk


----------

